# Solved: Can ping website but cannot load website



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm having trouble setting up my internet on a computer. I tried all the usual things and have narrowed the problem down to something between the computer and the router. I opened up the router (Linksys Wireless-G) page (with all the router settings, I know its got a name...) on the computer and have checked all the settings against another computer on the same router that works fine. I then went into the diagnostics page of the router settings and began trying to ping various websites. It successfully pinged www.google.com, but when I tried to open the same site in Firefox it would not load. I pasted the IP address for Google, 74.125.67.103, into Firefox and it loaded the page. When I try a search, or try to navigate away from the page I'm told that "the page cannot be displayed" just like before. I don't understand the problem, I can send and receive data but I can't open any webpages. I'm assuming there's a setting somewhere that I've overlooked, could someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Realize that you are pinging from your router, but attempting to load websites from your computer. This is not conclusive that a problem does not exist on your computer, or between it and your router. Instead, ping from your computer.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Sounds like a DNS problem. Post the results of an ipconfig /all


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

Everything worked except for the "ping yahoo.com"

Here are the results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BUSINESS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-17-81-AC-51
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.15.32.8
24.196.223.8
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 12, 2009 10:25:15 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 13, 2009 10:25:15 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.2.102

Pinging 192.168.2.102 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.102: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.102:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.2.1

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 71.15.32.8

Pinging 71.15.32.8 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 71.15.32.8: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=236
Reply from 71.15.32.8: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=236
Reply from 71.15.32.8: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=236
Reply from 71.15.32.8: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=236

Ping statistics for 71.15.32.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 52ms, Average = 51ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=47
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 74ms, Average = 73ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping www.yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## nfedei (Jul 12, 2009)

It sounds like you might have had a small case of spyware or a virus that took hold of your DNS. Google for this utility and download it. It's a quick little utility to clean up your winsock. The part of the computer that controls the DNS. Check it out. 
The tool is called: winsockxpfix
Can be found here: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html
I am also assuming that you are using XP by the looks of your posts. 
Hopefully this will help!


----------



## windowserror (Jun 18, 2005)

Cool and groovy, that worked like a charm. Thanks.


----------

